

B2B Startups Cloudant and Clustrix Enter Y Combinator Index Top 10 - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/04/b2b-startups-cloudant-clustrix-enter-y-combinator-index-top-10-april-2013/

======
ad93611
I wish the exact methodology that was used for this ranking is public, because
it will help non-YC start-ups compare themselves accurately against this list.

The factors that goes into this ranking like 3-month Alexa Rank, Inbound
Links, Facebook Likes etc.. are lagging indicators of a company. I wonder what
the leading indicators could be. Maybe, current pipeline?

